# Dweomercraft: Enchanters - Link Broke?



## gordonknox (Feb 27, 2003)

I cant get the new "Dweomercraft: Enchanters" link that intoduces the product on the main page  to pull anything up.  

Is everything ok?

gk


----------



## tensen (Feb 27, 2003)

It looks like the link is working now.


----------



## gordonknox (Mar 1, 2003)

Still cant get it...

gk


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2003)

Works for me.

Are you able to get to RPGNow.com at all?


----------

